# Anyone watch Lion Man?



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Anyone watch it, it's on many channels throughout sky including Nat Geo Wild and Eden.

I just think it's great with some of the stuff he does.

: victory:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I do! I do! It's amazing the things that he does, I'd love to go and visit one day!


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

its amazing, he is amazing and the trust he gets from his animals wow. have u seen the one with the new born tiger cubs?


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

i love it i watch it wen i can even if i have seen that one before i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeee tigers especially the white ones


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

lol iv watched it and i cant help but laugh at the intro after harry hill sang it lol:lol2:


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

i looooooooooooooove it


----------



## daysleeper1985 (Sep 3, 2008)

"He's the liiiooon man, doin' the best he can!" Love that theme tune, can't get enough!


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Just about everyone I know is sick and tired of me singing the theme tune! Love it:2thumb:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

daysleeper1985 said:


> "He's the liiiooon man, *doin' the best he can!"* Love that theme tune, can't get enough!


:whistling2:

From the depths of southern Africa,
The big cats they have come,
Delivered from extinction to a new life in the sun,
One man on a mission
Had there hopes and dream on hand,
He gathered up the mighty beasts and brought them to our land,
He's a Lion Man
*Doing all he can*,
To create a sanctuary and a Home


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

My partner and I love that programme, we wanna go to New Zealand to visit it!

YouTube - lion man craig busch theme music


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

im pretty sure he dont work their anymore his mum sacked him? lol oh and he never wanted too do the program?


----------



## *burnleygirl* (Jun 26, 2008)

the man is amazing...mental but amazing!!!I would love his job!

I have enquired about a job but they didnt have any paid work but they offered me a vol. post!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Lol its one of those programmes I put on when I'm bored.
I remember when I watched it once he had to punch a lion down to show his dominance or something...Silly lion didn't know it could own him:lol2:


----------



## kirgem (Mar 24, 2008)

Were you aware that the Lion Man is a woman beater? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers 

'Lion Man' convicted for assaulting partner - National - NZ Herald News

I know its old news but did any one no? as i have only just read about it


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I love that show!
And the theme tune so catchy!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I must admit I was watching the show this week and I get the VERY strong feeling that someday one of those lovely animals is going to kill him.

Yes, they're wonderful, yes they're tame, but having seen him say "I'm not going in that pen with that animal today because he'd kill me" I think there's a good chance someday he might misjudge.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

kirgem said:


> Were you aware that the Lion Man is a woman beater? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers
> 
> 'Lion Man' convicted for assaulting partner - National - NZ Herald News
> 
> I know its old news but did any one no? as i have only just read about it


I didn't know that at all. But to be fair he did come home and find her in bed with a couple! I think he had every reason to drag her by the hair and drive her off his property!!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Big Cat News: Lion Man Loses Battle for Temp Job - He got sacked from zion.

Big cat attacks keeper at Lion Man's game park - National - NZ Herald News - His replacement wasn't really up to it.

I really enjoy watching it but like Ssthisto think he will come to a sticky end eventually.


----------



## kirgem (Mar 24, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> I didn't know that at all. But to be fair he did come home and find her in bed with a couple! I think he had every reason to drag her by the hair and drive her off his property!!



lol yea true think ne 1 else would have aswell lol


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> I must admit I was watching the show this week and I get the VERY strong feeling that someday one of those lovely animals is going to kill him.
> 
> Yes, they're wonderful, yes they're tame, but having seen him say "I'm not going in that pen with that animal today because he'd kill me" I think there's a good chance someday he might misjudge.


Thats what makes the best, like steve irwin, so fun to watch.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> I didn't know that at all. But to be fair he did come home and find her in bed with a couple! I think he had every reason to drag her by the hair and drive her off his property!!


:lol2: Thats what I was thinking when I read it 

I love the Lion Man, I make Jake watch it all the time, I think he is amazing. I really hope he wins Zion Gardens back. I'm gonna go one day :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'd love to go out there.. how cool would it be to do that job?, even if it is hrd work.


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

I get a bit suspicious that all these cubs are being taken away because the mothers wont look after them properly. I think its bull and a hand-reared cub goes for more $$$ than a parent-reared so he just takes them out.


----------



## Kingdom Chinchillas (Apr 7, 2009)

I watch it as much as i can everything stops in the house when its on

Love the tune as well i will be singing it all night again 

I signed up so i get updates emailed to me

Aileen


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ozgi said:


> I didn't know that at all. But to be fair he did come home and find her in bed with a couple! I think he had every reason to drag her by the hair and drive her off his property!!


If you come home to find your girlfriend in bed with a nother couple.You leave her and her where they are.It's him you drag by his hair and drive him off your proberty.Go back and hop in:lol2:.


----------

